# Fischereischein SH online



## Ostseekapitän (14. Februar 2015)

Wo gibt es den Schein
und was kostet der?
Danke.


----------



## strignatz (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein SH online*

Es gibt so eine Suchmaschine im Internet, die mit dem g . Da gibt man fischereiabgabe Schleswig-Holstein ein und klickt dann mit der Maus auf den 2. Link und macht sich die Mühe und liest die Wörter die auf der Seite stehen  

Viel Spaß


----------



## Ostseekapitän (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein SH online*

Danke und für alle.
Das geht online (mit Kreditkarte).
Kostet pro Jahr 10 Euro.


----------



## Fischfrea (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein SH online*

Das geht auch vor Ort in jedem Angelladen.


----------



## Ostseekapitän (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein SH online*

Ja danke, das mit dem Angelladen ist auch
eine sehr gute Idee für alle die einen 
Angelladen vor Ort haben.

Für mich ist in dem Fall online besser.
Kann dann immer sofort angeln
und habe keine Anfahrt und 
Öffnungszeiten zu beachten.

Arbeit satt mit Wohnwagen und Boot
und den 10kg Dorschen.


----------



## Justsu (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein SH online*

Hallo Zusammen,

versuche seit letzter Woche die Fischreiabgabe über das Onlineportal zu bezahlen, weil ich am Wochenende mal wieder an die Ostsee will... Nach dem Eingeben der meiner Daten klicke ich auf "Weiter zur Kasse" und erhalte dann immer eine Fehlermeldung! 

Habe auch schon an den Support dort geschrieben, aber keine Reaktion...

Hat jemand von Euch auch dieses Problem (gehabt)? Oder wird der Service aktuell nicht (mehr) angeboten?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Hardy48 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fischereischein SH online*



Justsu schrieb:


> Nach dem Eingeben der meiner Daten klicke ich auf "Weiter zur Kasse" und erhalte dann immer eine Fehlermeldung.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu


Hast du dich vorher registriert? Dann erst solltest du deine Daten eingeben.


----------

